# TTOC Window Stickers



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Noticed some had window stickers at the recent Taunton meet. Should I have had some in my starter pack?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I had two in mine so I think you missed out :!:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Stu

Yes you should have had 2  Can you email Malc ([email protected]) and he'll send you some in the post.

Apologies 



ttstu said:


> Noticed some had window stickers at the recent Taunton meet. Should I have had some in my starter pack?


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

Stupid question time: where are you guys sticking yours (fnar fnar)  :? ?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Most generally put the in the front quarter light or rear side windows 



lindley said:


> Stupid question time: where are you guys sticking yours (fnar fnar)  :? ?


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

No where at the moment.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ttstu said:


> No where at the moment.





nutts said:


> Stu
> 
> Yes you should have had 2  Can you email Malc ([email protected]) and he'll send you some in the post.
> 
> Apologies


Stu

Did you email Malc? He would get some to you asap? :?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

THANKS Malc! my window sticker arrived thanks very much, wasnt in my starter pack ages ago... they look really nice.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I was considering suggesting a

"My other car is a TT" sticker :roll:

Anyone fancy one?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Maybe, but would prefer my other car is a Motorbike :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My other car is a diseasel.


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Stickers arrived today. Thanks Malc.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

nutts said:


> I was considering suggesting a
> 
> "My other car is a TT" sticker :roll:
> 
> Anyone fancy one?


I have had the same idea and was going to ask you about it.

Do it I say.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

